# 2006 Gto



## shadow (Sep 4, 2005)

Are the 06's out yet? If not, when will they be out?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GM buypower doesn't show any around here yet. Central Fl. My guess earlier this year was December. This was a topic from earlier in the year. No one seems to have a definitive answer.


----------



## Jumbojet (Oct 12, 2005)

Dealer told me mid December. I couldn't wait.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

what' do you guys expect the "old" 05's will go for on the lot once the 06's get here. I'm thinking if the 06's are going for 32/33k the 05's could be found for around 27/28 in december/january?


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I just bought a Torrid Red 2005 6 speed GTO w/ 67 miles for 28,167 in Toledo, OH.


----------



## shadow (Sep 4, 2005)

*Orange / Bronze*

I saw an Orange / Bronze GTO twice in my hometown. I thought that was an 06 color. It had hood scoops so I ruled out an 04.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Took a friend to a dealer tonight to look at an IBM 05. It's new, black interior and an auto. He is probably going to do it. They came down to 30k, but wouldn't budge from that. I asked the Salesmanager when he thought he would be getting 06's. He may have been blowing smoke because they had 4 black 1 red and the blue car, but he said that they were told no earlier than February for 06 models to make it here.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I was also told February.......couldn't wait. Dealer still has about 8 of them on the lot. Salesman said they weren't moving right now for some reason.


JET


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

so if your looking for an '05, February would be a good time to get one, is that correct?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I understand that the '06 will have addressed the slow moving power seats. Is this correct?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> I understand that the '06 will have addressed the slow moving power seats. Is this correct?


I have an 05 an the power seat moves pretty darn fast. Every time I push my right foot that is. LOL


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> I understand that the '06 will have addressed the slow moving power seats. Is this correct?


The seats will move much faster. The taillights will also be different. other than that and some new colors they will be the same as 05.

fergyflyer - They are not that fast when it is raining and you need to get someone in the backl. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

shadow said:


> I saw an Orange / Bronze GTO twice in my hometown. I thought that was an 06 color. It had hood scoops so I ruled out an 04.


Lots of 04 owners are modding to 05 hoods and 05 rear bumbers and all the exterior decals can also be purchased. IMO , the hood scoops identifier can be misleading . The 06' rear black tailights may also be misleading for a future identifier. The Only way I know is to check the VIN or pop the hood...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW :willy: ... u guys are lucky .. I live in Hawaii so my 05 LS2 was like 38k.. only got the sports package, and custom rockford sounds in it.. 

guess overall Ill spend about 43k on it, only 19" luff M1s, Cryo2 w/purge, graphics, stock bodykit, guage panel and springs.

Wouldnt mind a flywheel/shortshifter/clutch/and supercharger ... moneys tight and i kinda wanna keep my warrenty for a bit ... :willy: arty:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

yes the pwr seats will be faster. The radio controls on steering wheel will be lit. the compartment in front of the shifter will have a 12 volt pwr outlet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

I still think I will try for an 05.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

*have the 04' and waiting for the 08'*

Ive heard a lot about the 08 coming out. New platform, new toys, and addressing the goofs in the 04 and 05. That, and I have almost 30K on my 04. Im so upside down, I can't finance the steam off a hotdog. Ive also been told the 07's will be a steal in early 08. Im also in the car business so I have an idea of what cars are really worth according to market value.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Fat Bastard said:


> Im so upside down, I can't finance the steam off a hotdog.


I am upside 11k on a cavalier !!! At least you HAVE a hotdog to steam....


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

here. If you're upside down by more than 10K$ on a car that books at the auction for less than 8K$ - take it to the worst Ghetto you can find. Park it. Leave the Keys in it and have someone pick you up. (Assuming that you have full coverage)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

they wont pay more than its worth.....already looked into that.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Dec 22, 2004)

Well... your only other option is to go to a dealer right after Xmas and get the most for your trade, and beat em up on the price of a new 05. Im in the car biz now and after xmas is the best time of the year to get a deal. They have quotas to make for the new year and will loose money on a couple deals to make the dealer money alotted for the next fiscal year. Dont' be afraid to get up and walk out if they won't get to your number. Negotiate the price of the car from the Invoice and NOT the MSRP. Get the manager involved and shoot for $26K = tax and title. they should bite at that time of year for it. I got my 04 in Nov. last year for 26,500 + tax and title b/c they were desparate to make the deal. Aslo get online and research Pontiac dealers within 500 miles and negotiate deals over the phone. get quotes and take em to other dealers and negotiate off that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.woodbridgepontiac.com/Pontiac/25895_1.html

thats the car I am trying to negotiate. they are trying to sell it to me for 29,990 and on a 5 year lease with 1000 down my payment would be 520. I walked out.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> I just bought a Torrid Red 2005 6 speed GTO w/ 67 miles for 28,167 in Toledo, OH.


I got my '05 A4 on 10/7 and paid 28K even.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

good deals are out there.......maybe I just have a chump dealership.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Stopped by my dealer today to look around,Greiner Pontiac in Victorville ,Ca, they have a Brazen Orange one ,and they treated me great when i bought mine, so i recommend them.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

I purchased my '06 (Brazen Orange color) on 11/25. Dealer had just got the car a few days earlier. :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

post pics!


----------



## ScreaminGTO (Nov 29, 2005)

There is an '06 in Bradley IL. Red on Red.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I have an 05 an the power seat moves pretty darn fast. Every time I push my right foot that is. LOL



That was funnnnny.....

Not very often that I laugh out loud, but you got me.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

hey joel, did you buy your car from Woodbridge Pontiac?


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> http://www.woodbridgepontiac.com/Pontiac/25895_1.html
> 
> thats the car I am trying to negotiate. they are trying to sell it to me for 29,990 and on a 5 year lease with 1000 down my payment would be 520. I walked out.



I dealt with Keith at Woodbridge Pontiac. I bought a 06 Denali and the 05 GTO same day. They were good to us. I bought the GTO for $30K. Went back the next day for some unfinished business and the GM told me there was a $1K mistake. I said sorry!!! He said it was a $1K mistake in my favor. They forgot to add a rebate into the number. Once I get my check (later this month), I will have paid $29K. Both deals were cash. Not sure if that makes a difference to them or not.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hey joel, did you buy your car from Woodbridge Pontiac?



Yep....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

OH CRAP!

THATS THE ONE I TEST DROVE !!!

you didnt notice the abnormal wear on the rear tires did ya? lol

that thing does GREAT burnouts !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

itsjoelr said:


> I dealt with Keith at Woodbridge Pontiac. I bought a 06 Denali and the 05 GTO same day. They were good to us. I bought the GTO for $30K. Went back the next day for some unfinished business and the GM told me there was a $1K mistake. I said sorry!!! He said it was a $1K mistake in my favor. They forgot to add a rebate into the number. Once I get my check (later this month), I will have paid $29K. Both deals were cash. Not sure if that makes a difference to them or not.


Same guy I talked to. He quoted me at the time 29,700 but said I could only finance for 5 years, that was my only option, so I walked out. Nice to see you got a better deal.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> OH CRAP!
> 
> THATS THE ONE I TEST DROVE !!!
> 
> ...



I know. My wife has done several. I told her no bitchen when I buy tires in 6 months. 

My brother-in-law was doing 130mph down the Prince William County Parkway. He decided to turn the traction control off and pound it in the middle of a u-turn. I figured tickets are issued in the drivers name and not the passenger.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Same guy I talked to. He quoted me at the time 29,700 but said I could only finance for 5 years, that was my only option, so I walked out. Nice to see you got a better deal.



I think buying 2 helped. 

Funny thing, I went back several days later and bought one of my trades back for the same price they gave me. In all of the excitement, I forgot about my need to go to work rain or shine.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Same guy I talked to. He quoted me at the time 29,700 but said I could only finance for 5 years, that was my only option, so I walked out. Nice to see you got a better deal.



When was the last time you talked with them? GM has the red tag event. Not sure if that does anything to your original quote.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I went back to talk about the blue one and they dont want to work with me now. So I am going to try and see what I can work out with another black one out in manassas.

Hey, did you know its snowing?


----------

